# Lord's Supper Intarsia



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

This intarsia is one of two that I made this time. I stack cut walnut ,maple, and oak, each 1/2" thick. Interchanged the pieces to give contrasting colors . This way I made one cut that produced two finished images. The table I made seperately of Mahogany. About 80 pieces in each. I glued a backing of 1/8" Masonite and made two strap hangers from an old band saw blade. Acrylic spray finish. Fun project to cut , not so much fun sanding …...


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

What a beautiful project.

Very nice 'Fit and Finish'.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len,


----------



## maurvz800 (Sep 30, 2013)

Beautiful work Jim,would you happen to have the Pattern?


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! Out of curiosity, why didn't you post this in "Projects"?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's a nice piece of work, Jim.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Maurv:..... I just did an image search on the Internet and found one I liked. I edited and sized it in a program called "Paint" . I used this to make my own pattern. I have decided that the next time I make this I will have less hands in it. They are tough to do and I do not think removing some of them will be a problem with the look of the overall project. Ninty-one days later and I still have one of them to sell.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Maurv:..... I just did an image search on the Internet and found one I liked. I edited and sized it in a program called "Paint" . I used this to make my own pattern. I have decided that the next time I make this I will have less hands in it. They are tough to do and I do not think removing some of them will be a problem with the look of the overall project. Ninty-one days later and I still have one of them to sell. Hillbilly:... I put this in the Scrollsaw forum because that is the tool I used to make it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wonderful work Jim a outstanding piece, art that anyone would love to have.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful project Jim, thanks for posting.


----------



## SteveKnnn (Mar 25, 2013)

Jim, beautiful work again!

(SteveK on scrollsawer.com)


----------



## avapilot (Dec 24, 2012)

wow….is all i can say….never tried intarsia…..certainly on my to do list…..amazing!!!!!

bob


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice work Jim.


----------



## RHaynes (Dec 18, 2013)

Amazing. I'm in awe.


----------

